# BSH/Moggie



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

What is the difference, If any between a bsh and a moggie?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

British Shorthair is a recognised breed while a moggy is a cat that doesn't belong to any recognised breed.


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hmmmm, thanks ajshep the reason i ask is because the Vet put Ollies breed as bsh is this the vets 'polite' way of calling him a moggie then lol  sorry to be a pain


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah I think it is, my cats are moggies too but our vet put them down as DSH (Domestic Short Hair). Any non-pedigree cat is a moggy really.


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh dear it is rather confusing lol.My last cat was down as dsh and Ollie is down as bsh.. I suppose it would look funny on the vaccination card.

Name: Ollie
Sex: Male
Breed: Moggie


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Amy_1984 said:


> Hmmmm, thanks ajshep the reason i ask is because the Vet put Ollies breed as bsh is this the vets 'polite' way of calling him a moggie then lol  sorry to be a pain


Are you sure that's not DSH (domestic short hair?)
My champion Tiffanie boy is down at the vets as "domestic longhair" because they don't have "tiffanie" on the computer and there's nothing anywhere near it that he could be described as. It's a good thing he can't read!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Amy_1984 said:


> Oh dear it is rather confusing lol.My last cat was down as dsh and Ollie is down as bsh.. I suppose it would look funny on the vaccination card.
> 
> Name: Ollie
> Sex: Male
> Breed: Moggie


 I always describe my Noodles as pure bred,one off 100% medium hair 24xxxBut think at vets they describe moggies to the nearest breed they look like-mind you courage of a mouse, roar of a mute-Noodles coulda been a really vicious Black Panther-but he has the loudest purr you ever heard


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

lizward said:


> Are you sure that's not DSH (domestic short hair?)
> My champion Tiffanie boy is down at the vets as "domestic longhair" because they don't have "tiffanie" on the computer and there's nothing anywhere near it that he could be described as. It's a good thing he can't read!


Its hand written in an ink pen so it may have smudged or the vet has terrible handwriting haha, but it does look like one is DSH and one is BSH lol I dont mind as im not planning on showing him or anything (well i couldnt anyway) I just like to know as much about my kitty as possible 



Siamese Kelly said:


> I always describe my Noodles as pure bred,one off 100% medium hair 24xxxBut think at vets they describe moggies to the nearest breed they look like-mind you courage of a mouse, roar of a mute-Noodles coulda been a really vicious Black Panther-but he has the loudest purr you ever heard


 made me chuckle!! Ollies description is run around like crazy, burst out into sound..... he could of been the tazmanian Devil (from the cartoon) haha


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I have a BSH x Moggy....and they reckon she looks like a main coon!!! lol


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

One of mine would be:

'Intellectualy challenged, stares at walls, but the happiest cat ever!'

Long haired one would be:

'Gorgeous big wimp who moves at the speed of fluff'


----------

